# Advice on modifying a yeti cooler?



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a white yeti 75 that I would like to paint camo to match my boat. Would the krylon rattle can camo colors from walmart be ok for this with some pre sanding? 

Also, id like to mount a rod holder , like one of the plastic 3 rod holders with tool storage slots on tbe back of it. Would screwing into it affect the function of the cooler. Im not sure how thick the plastic walls are. I assume they are double walled with some sort of insulation in the middle.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Something like this.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

beaver said:


> I have a white yeti 75 that I would like to paint camo to match my boat. Would the krylon rattle can camo colors from walmart be ok for this with some pre sanding?
> 
> Also, id like to mount a rod holder , like one of the plastic 3 rod holders with tool storage slots on tbe back of it. Would screwing into it affect the function of the cooler. Im not sure how thick the plastic walls are. I assume they are double walled with some sort of insulation in the middle.


I would not drill holes in the cooler. Get a nice piece of finished plywood, seal and varnish it, glue it to the cooler and drill holes only into the wood. John


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya i agree with luredaddy. Or even a pvc transome plate for transducers or something.
Not sure on the paint though


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

tips on painting plastic from google: 



  





*In five steps or less, quickly update plastic surfaces to better reflect your personal style:*

Clean project surface.
Lightly sand surface if previously painted.
Remove dust with a tack cloth.
Let plastic surface dry.
Apply Krylon® Fusion for Plastic® spray paint according to the directions on the spray can label.


----------



## Ftw112 (Apr 6, 2013)

Any alterations would likely void your warranty, just a consideration. Would look sweet with a nice camo paint job though.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Ive got $10 invested in this from a raffle ticket, and have used and abused it for three years. Warranty isnt a concern. Haha


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Krylon has a paint with primer that is good for plastic. I think is was (something)max. I used it on some PVC that is outside a few weeks ago and so far it's okay but only time will tell. They had a pretty nice selection of colors and I found a flat Olive Drab that would be a good base for your camo. Oh and I got it at Wal Mart.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

beaver said:


> Ive got $10 invested in this from a raffle ticket, and have used and abused it for three years. Warranty isnt a concern. Haha


If you mess it up you could make planer boards out of it.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

most paints will fade or sctatch iff eventually... i would go with camo tape from 3M.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Extreme bond primer from Sherwin Williams " you can make paint stick to glass" brush it on ,the strokes will provide a hide for the paint to stick to ......prepping is the main key for making a paint job last . Then you can beat it up eat . Also I would let paint cure for up to two weeks before use for best results . If I had a yeti I would go all out lol


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

beaver said:


> Ive got $10 invested in this from a raffle ticket, and have used and abused it for three years. Warranty isnt a concern. Haha


This right here proves that Yetis are worth the money! It's hard for me to remember a cooler that lasted three years without splitting or the hinges failing and the lid falling off!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

At 355.00 I hope they last a lifetime


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

This thing has spent the majority of its life outside on the weather, flew out of my boat while in tow going 75 on the highway, and endured multiple out of state hunting and fishing trips. Aside from a few scratches here and there, looks the same as when I got it.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Consider a cooler wrap. There are tons available out there just Google or eBay it.. http://m.ebay.com/itm/24Mil-FULL-Sk...Cooler-WOODLAND-CAMO-/201441491151?nav=SEARCH


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

To expand on my last, I saw one wrapped in LSU design that our friends brought to Florida from Louisiana. It made the trip in the rear of his truck, dog on the beach and sand and had kids climbing on it and never scratched. Think you would be better off going that route for two reasons. 1) the look of already paint would be cheap looking. 2) would peel away and scratch just from use. There are some pretty cool wraps out there i think you could like. USATuff cooler wraps comes to mind also


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Or I have seen a process that is similar to a coated gun barrel. You put this chemical in water and dip the cooler in the water/chemical mix. It coats onto the cooler and looks awesome. I would try that but would need a few things to practice on first. Check out YouTube three are a bunch of guys doing it


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I would imagine submerging this thing would be very difficult. It is very heavy and bouyant. 

Some of those wraps are nice. I'd still have to paint some though. They leave a decent amount of white showing.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

beaver said:


> I would imagine submerging this thing would be very difficult. It is very heavy and bouyant.
> 
> Some of those wraps are nice. I'd still have to paint some though. They leave a decent amount of white showing.


You don't submerge it. It's on YouTube. Haven't done the process but the guys who do it have zero issue doing it. Here's a video. And there is plenty of others too. Looks simple enough to me...btw or called hydrodipping.. Looks pretty cool to me.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Before....









After...

















It's more brown than the pic shows. I had too much fun with it. Haha

Total investment in this cooler, about $25 including paint.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

beaver said:


> Before....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very nice! You could make some money doing it for others. What paint did you end up using? Post pixs after a year of use / abuse!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I ended up using krylon fusion as a base, and rustoleum camo paints over it. Id say it will definitely wear some, but paint is cheap to touch up. Haha

Next time, now that I know it can be done, ill splurge on some better paint and add a protective clear coat.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Very cool man.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> At 355.00 I hope they last a lifetime



I'll let ya know Tom. Wife got me one for my Birthday last yr. I've grown quite attached. Now with the truck it just feels right iced down in the bed of the truck.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> I'll let ya know Tom. Wife got me one for my Birthday last yr. I've grown quite attached. Now with the truck it just feels right iced down in the bed of the truck.


Lol. I bet


----------

